# Making friends as an adult



## Bonbear (Oct 23, 2016)

I love being around close friends - people who know a lot about you and whom you can just call up to do random fun things with. It's been hard to make those friends now that I'm out of college and working...what are your thoughts on making close friends as an adult? I don't live in a big city - more like a college town...and most people here are undergrads or grad students. 

Funny enough, the person I know who is best at this is an INTJ. He meets them all through ultimate frisbee.


----------



## Bella2016 (Mar 5, 2013)

Bonbear said:


> I love being around close friends - people who know a lot about you and whom you can just call up to do random fun things with. It's been hard to make those friends now that I'm out of college and working...what are your thoughts on making close friends as an adult? I don't live in a big city - more like a college town...and most people here are undergrads or grad students.
> 
> Funny enough, the person I know who is best at this is an INTJ. He meets them all through ultimate frisbee.


Take up a new hobby. Easy to meet people in classes/ meetings of whatever interests you. At least then you have some social interaction in a relaxed setting with a common interest.


----------

